
Social Notifier – Slack notifications for Keywords on Reddit, Twitter (GPL) - anulman
https://github.com/chefconnie/social-notifier
======
anulman
Hi HN! Reddit has been a promising source of early users for us at chef
Connie; for example a single response on a post with lift can easily generate
10+ signups, most of whom finish activation.

We didn't want to miss out on any action—showing up late to the conversation
really dampens results!—so we whipped up a microservice to notify us of
relevant posts.

Enough friends and founders have asked us to share; thought I would post it
here to help you improve your startup or project's odds of success :)

Hope you like it! How can we make this easier to install, or better fit your
inbound marketing practices?

